# Backup software



## Greg (Oct 15, 2005)

Has anyone here used Norton Ghost 10? Pros/cons?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 15, 2005)

I just bought Norton Ghost, Greg. Matt swears by it. I will use it w/ an external harddrive.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 16, 2005)

I am leary of all Norton/Symantec products now.

I have used Acronis True image (www.acronis.com) and find it very easy to use - really only a couple of settings, much more versatile than Ghost (you can now backup up a whole drive, or folders. I highly recommend an external hard drive. You can get one for about $100, or even less if you are willing to put an "internal" drive into a external case (i.e. buy both separately and put them together.

I would also highly recommend Genie Outlook Backup (http://www.genie-soft.com/default.html) I have not used their generl bakup manager, but the Outlook backup saved me from loosing all my emails (which would have been a complete catastrophe.

In my opinion, the most critical thing is data (documents, pictures, emails). If you back that up, that is the most important. Programs can always be reinstalled, settings redone. That is just time (which is valuable). But if you lose critical documents or emails, they are gone forever. That is why now all my email files and settings are backed up on my laptop, my desktop and my external drive, and also on my webserver (password protected). there is no chance of me losing emails that would be catastrophic.


----------

